# A Listeners' Guide to Beethoven's "Eroica", Part 2



## timothyjuddviolin (Nov 1, 2011)

Here's the second part of my "Eroica" post. The performance is a great one by Bernstein and the Vienna Philharmonic. I've also got a John Eliot Gardiner period performance:

Beethoven's "Eroica", Part 2


----------

